# Patch Tuesday in October



## debodun (Oct 9, 2018)

I've been hearing Internet buzz that the October "patches" from Microsoft are fraught with errors.

https://www.computerworld.com/artic...ws-automatic-update-and-brace-for-impact.html

https://www.pcworld.com/article/331...ows-10-october-2018-update-file-deletion.html


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2018)

Yup, and MS has delayed the October update until they find a fix.  It seems that some who have received this update have had several files on their system "erased".  For now, the safe bet is to go to the "Settings" page, and disable Auto Update until MS fixes this.


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2018)

It didn't mention if Windows 7 was effected, but on a computer chat board I saw today, someone had this comment:

_My Windows 7 computer went through [bleep] yesterday from Windows  Updates. It went through a mass delete of files and then my computer  wouldn't start normally. It went through repair and restored whatever  was deleted was repaired. I am not a happy camper over that. I think my  laptop is "okay" I think. _


----------

